

Ask HN: Why mobile app updates are not updates? - Xelom

The word &quot;update&quot; is wrong when it comes to update our mobile applications. It just downloads and installs the application from the scratch, literally... What is the reason behind this? Why is it hard or impossible to make mobile applications &quot;updatable&quot;?
======
Prankster
It is my understanding, Mobile apps are not allowed to be patched outside of
Googles Play or Apples Istore because they both run screening processes to
protect their user base from bad software. Also the frequency of updates
revolves around the developers trying to keep up with the fast paced
development that is going on. For example because of changes happening with
Android Kitkat, developers are trying to keep there software compatible with
the latest versions, so they end up sending patches to the entire ecosystem,
they don't have to but its easier for their point of view, to manage one
binary rather than several more.

